# St werburgh`s chapel



## The Pirate (Sep 13, 2008)

This is the little chapel that is connected to St Werburghs church...

St Werburgh's Church is a church located at the corner of the Wardwick and Cheapside, Derby. The church's dedication is to Werburgh, a 7th century abbess.

Its oldest parts are the tower, rebuilt in 1601, and the 1699 chancel, now a side chapel. The remainder was rebuilt in 1893-1894 by Sir Arthur Blomfield in 15th century style.

According to the Derby City Council listed building register for October 2003, its notable features are: the reredos in the side chapel; a 1718 wrought iron font cover (now in the Johnson Chapel); Kempe glass; and an 1832 monument to Sarah Winyates.

In 1989–1990 the lease on the main building was sold and the building converted into a shopping mall called the Cloisters. This enterprise failed due to high rent and council tax. The building has stood empty and subjected to vandalism for a number of years, but the lease has now been sold to a private company that will be converting the building into a restaurant and arts centre.

The tower has underwent a major refurbishment in 2004, and now contains the Johnson Chapel, where Samuel Johnson married Elizabeth "Tetty" Porter in 1735. This marriage is re-enacted annually at the church.


There is not much to explore to be in a chapel at all on our own was a strange experience.

The pulpit






Inside cover of one of the bibles left there










Some nice details...










Safe !





The front door key with the ornate font cover in the background





One of the big stained glass windows





The other one...





Message me if you want to get hold of the key....I can see some interesting ideas for photo`s in a chapel you know you will not be disturbed in and that you have to yourself...But it`s only the foyer and the two rooms you can get to see...I tried to get the key to the belltower but i couldn`t.


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 14, 2008)

absolutely stunning pics ol 'son,what town is it?The 2nd pic is fascinating.a name to conjure with.Googled the grimwoods and it had 600+hits,who were(are)they?do they have descendants still living?


----------



## thompski (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm guessing its St Werburgh's in Derby, from the description of the chapel on Wikipedia. Its a fine church which looks like two joined together - the original 17th century building and the late 19th century building beside it. I remember it as a 'cursed church' due to several failed attempts at reusing it until last year when it became a Chinese buffet restaurant 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Werburgh's_Church,_Derby


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 14, 2008)

oldscrote said:


> who were(are)they?do they have descendants still living?



Inside the church is a list of all the vicars of derby since..erm....something like 1260 odd or something...for some reason i didn`t take a photo of it although i thought i had !

Most of the names dotted around the church as plaques and including dedications on the two glass windows were mentioned there.

And yes as Thompski mentioned it`s in Derby town centre and the origional 17th century one.

It isn`t even actually a true urban explore because anyone can get the key they just need to ask ! But you do get to lock yourself in and it does feel very nice and ....sort of holy in there but as i was brought up a catholic then maybe that`s just me.

There are quite a few grimwood taylors in derby.... http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=grimwood+taylor+of+Derby&meta=


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 14, 2008)

Totally delightful chapel. Such beautiful details...especially like the carved wooden wall cabinet. That pulpit is amazing.


----------



## Neosea (Sep 14, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Totally delightful chapel. Such beautiful details...especially like the carved wooden wall cabinet. That pulpit is amazing.



I have to agree.


----------



## thecollector (Sep 14, 2008)

The wrought iron pulpit does it for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## MD (Sep 14, 2008)

nice one 
love the stained glass you caught it really well


----------



## sqwasher (Sep 15, 2008)

Really good pics of a quaint little building. It's got some nice old features to it!


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 15, 2008)

That Pulpit is quality. Lovely place.


----------



## johno23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Nicely done mate!We have spent an hour or two in there in recent times and its a real oasis amongst a very busy area.Its like a trip back in time when you stop to read things.Did you find the wedding register from the early 1960`s in the first room near the entrance,it makes for interesting reading??


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 15, 2008)

No i didn`t see that...i also didn`t get a pic of the whole tree trunk that is the main support for the next floor up.. I didn`t notice it till i was trying to climb up to the bell tower


----------



## johno23 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes its a shame we cant get to the bell tower as that is part of the original medieval church with the original bells no doubt,Not sure if the old clock is still going at the moment though


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 16, 2008)

All the pics have caught the detail very nicely. I could do with borrowing that key to try it in the lock that ive apparently stolen . Nice work.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 18, 2008)

johno23 said:


> Yes its a shame we cant get to the bell tower as that is part of the original medieval church with the original bells no doubt,Not sure if the old clock is still going at the moment though





There is a tower "open day" at the cathedral on ...erm....28th of october...or there abouts...supposed to quite good as long as too many don`t go...i`ll be there the whole tower moves in the wind apparrently !


----------



## BigLoada (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats the craziest pulpit I've ever seen! Quality photos.


----------

